# Super Gurgler



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Got creative with the Gurgler Shrimp pattern. Used a glass worm rattle saddled with mono in the tail of the shrimp to give it some noise as it scoots along the surface. I'm really pumped to try them out!














Thoughts or suggestions for improvement?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

it will work but make sure you don't bump it against rocks or a boat..might break.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

looks good...


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

How heavy is that glass? You might want to double up the foam or use 3 mm.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Billy - 

I don't know the weight of the glass but its not too much to effect casting the fly... It was however heavy enough to slowly sink it. A quick strip would bring the fly right back the the surface, but like you said, a slightly larger piece of foam would keep the fly on top the whole time. Who knows a slow sinker might not be a bad thing... If the dang winds would die down I could actually get them in the salt and try it out!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

should be down all week.


----------

